# I had a little jerky making session



## goat (Dec 4, 2007)

I started this last week and the weather turned misty for a couple of days an slowed things down, but I finally got it dry.

First pic is running the meat thru a tenderizer, then season and let set overnight, next hang in the smokehouse and smoke for 8 to 10 hours.  Finally the jerky is dry and ready to package.


----------



## rip (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats some good lookin jerky Goat. What kind of tenderizer is that?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 4, 2007)

nice goat.......REAL nice.............d*mn.........


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

RIP, I do not have a clue.  I bought a house one time and got that tenderizer, a slicer and a band saw.  I have no use for the band saw and should sell it, but I use the rest.


----------



## rip (Dec 5, 2007)

I like it, looks like a good heavy duty one.


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice looking jerky... 

That tenderizer looks like it could do a number on your hand if your not careful..


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes, Seaham, it would probably make you quit sucking your thumb.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

goat........question.......

first off.......LOVE the looks of that jerky.........

i have done jerky for years..........BUT.......in the oven.......low, with the cracked oven door.......then we got the american harvest dehydrator.......STILL, imo, NOT jerky........not the old fashion kind which yours looks like............

okay, now to my question......do you  slice your piece of meat WITH the grain?......hence the need for the tenderizer.........?........or do you do tenderize no matter with or across the grain?........or is it just for a paticular cut of meat?


TIA


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, I slice my meat with the grain and tenderize across the grain.  If I sliced across the grain, I would still run it thru the tenderizer.  It allows for better spice penetration if nothing else..


----------



## rip (Dec 5, 2007)

Good ?, I tenderize cause I think it helps with the dehydration no matter which way you slice it. And helps with the marinade.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

any info you got off of that machine........i mean.......is that summin thats available to us who strive to follow in your footsteps......heheheh.....
but that IS a great idea


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 5, 2007)

great lookin jerky Goat , that tenderizer looks like and old hobart model ? too bad it doesn't have the safety gaurd the newer ones have , would be much safer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , still very nice rig to have .


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, I am want to help you but I think I missed what you were asking....


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry goat...........i guess from what the others have said.......that tenderizer is a pretty standard item........i just have never ran across one.......my bad


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, it is hard to come by one like mine or something similar.  They are also expensive.  I really use mine a lot and that is the only way I could justify it.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

so goat........you think maybe one of those piercing 40 tine thing bobby's would werk.......you know, the ones made to tenderize steak?


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, I this this from Cabelas would do you better and it is on sale.  http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...uber&noImage=0


----------



## walking dude (Dec 5, 2007)

thankx goat for your time and patience


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 5, 2007)

goat, that looks awesome! Did you use your new smoker?


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome  ...Just Awesome goat  ...  Thank You


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 5, 2007)

Goat, that pile of jerky is more than worth your time and effort. Tasty!


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

No, cowgirl, this sausage is cold smoked only.  I smoked it until about 11 last night and will package it this morning.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 5, 2007)

It's looks great goat!! Thanks for the post!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 5, 2007)

Man now I have to run to the store to get some jerky, It'll be break time here soon.


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

Watch out for cars Glued.


----------



## richtee (Dec 5, 2007)

That's some righteous looking jerky, Goat. Interesting machine, have never used one, or even seen anything like it. I imagine it has other uses too. Huh. Very cool!


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes it is pretty handy.  I tenderize all my venison cutlets and eat them all year.  I make it a point to put up 52 pkgs each year.  52 links of sausage, 52 pkgs of tamales, (that will be another thread when that time comes), 52 pkgs of breakfast sausage, along with 52 packages of ground venison w/bacon ends.  Looks like the venison bacon will also get the royal treatment.  That along with a few dove, wild turkey, fish, chuck roasts and ribeye steaks about rounds out the yearly menu.  Oh, I forgot to mention a few yard birds, very few!!!  If I had time I would make my own beer, but I don't think I had better tackle that one.  I know a good store just down the road.


----------



## richtee (Dec 5, 2007)

52?  Heh...man you got the PLAN! Maybe go with 53 tho. for that odd buddy visit, ot whatnot.  :{)

Dove. Yum... illegal here in Michigan. So cancel that yum... i'm only supposing  ;{)


----------



## dingle (Dec 5, 2007)

Great looking jerky, Goat! I always find that ya can never have enuff of that stuff! It takes so long to make it and it just doesnt last!


----------



## goat (Dec 5, 2007)

No, not 53.  With vacations, holidays, trips, etc., 52 is enough for friends and I.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks wonderful Daryle! Bet it tastes great too!


----------

